# How do I send a pigeon home?



## MicheleM (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello everyone. This is my first time posting here.

Right to it then: I found a racing pigeon hiding out on the floor of my garage last Friday. I took it in and got in contact with the owner through the band info. Owner asked me to take the bird in for around a week until the weather cleard up and I agreed to do so. He also offered the bird for me to keep.

After much deliberation, I thought it best that I let her go back home to a pen that she's familiar with and back to her brothers and sisters. Today was a very nice day so the children and I took her out to release her. 

Well, she doesn't want to go home! She wants to stay here. I tossed her and much to out horror, she just fell back on our driveway. I was in a panic and checked her to make sure she wasn't injured. I'm happy to report that she's doing fine; no injuries.

Is there anything that I should know to try to get her to fly home or should I just keep her? Is is bad that I already named her?

TIA,

Michele


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk!

If the pigeon fell after you tossed her that means that there is an injury which is not allowing him/her to fly. You will need to keep the pigeon at least until it heals (it'd be great if you wanted to keep the pigeon as a pet!). How is the bird acting? Does it lay down most of the time, is it allways fluffed up? Have you opened the beak to check if the mouth is nice and pink?

Did the owner state what they would do with the pigeon if they got it back? Some owners kill pigeons which are returned to them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michele,

Good to see you here on Pigeon-Talk (it's me .. Terry .. from 911 Pigeon Alert). JGregg is correct in that something has to be wrong for the bird to have just dropped to the ground. Also, this is an older bird (1997 band), and I, personally, wouldn't put her through the danger of trying to get home on her own even if she was a strong flyer.

If you do want to keep the bird as a pet, that would be wonderful, but if you think we need to find a home for the bird, we can do that too. Please let us know.

And, I think it's wonderful that you have named her! What's her name, by the way?

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You've received great advice for Terry and JGregg.
There is nothing wrong with naming the bird. I name every single one the minute they come in.

If the owner didn't call back yet and he offered you to keep the bird, chances are he doesn't want the bird back and there is chance that if he takes her back he will euthanize her. So, best is to keep the bird or find it him a home.
Pigeons make great pets and they can be very loving and sweet companions.

Reti


----------



## MicheleM (Apr 25, 2006)

You guys are right!

I didn't even realize that she was injured until my son came home and looked at her. One of her wings is sitting lower. I called and made an appointment with a vet that handles birds. The closest one is about 50 miles from my house. So, she goes in Thursday afternoon.

I also left a message with the owner's wife. Hopefully I hear back from him. I will ask him his plans. I don't see him doing a 3 hour drive to retrieve her and then put her to sleep.

Any suggestions on opening her beak without harming her? She is eating and drinking and pooping well. 

I feel really guilty that she was injured this whole time and I didn't even realize it.


----------



## MicheleM (Apr 25, 2006)

I named her Chiyo. It means eternal.

My grandfather was Japanese and he loved birds. So I gave her a Japanese name in his honor.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michele,

Hello and welcome to Pigeon-Life

Thank you for offering a helping hand to this needy bird. We appreciate all your care.

Chiyo is a beautiful name for the bird, and what an honor for the bird!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so glad you are taking the poor bird to the vet. Hope he can find what is wrong with the bird.
Thank you for the care you're giving this little one.

Love the name. Very unique.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome and thanks for taking in Chiyo I have a sneaking suspicion that you two are going to be a team, I think a racing bird with a broken wing won't be taken back by it's original owner. As the others already mentioned pigeons make wonderful companions, one of mine loves to sit on my back or shoulder while lying in bed watching TV (he like cartoons best)
I hope all works out well with his vet visit.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Do Not Feel Guilty...........................................*

Hi MICHELE, Don't feel guilty, birds and other animales are good at hiding injuries this is a self defence reaction, if they don't look or act hurt the other birds will not pick on them.I fly race birds,and I will make a guess the bird you have year 1997 is a old breeding hen that does not lay any more,put in the race to lose it some of the racing people I know will do this. She I think would make some one a good pet,as she will be unable to reproduce. THANK YOU FOR CARING................GEORGE SIMON


----------



## MicheleM (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your encouragement and support. I'm not surprised that I haven't heard from the owner.

I'll post how the vet visit goes once we get home tomorrow. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, agree with the other members! DO NOT let her(?) go back to the owner! 

Keep and you won't be sorry!  

With her beautiful name, your grandfather's "spirit" is already within her...

Do let us know how the Vet visit goes...


----------



## MicheleM (Apr 25, 2006)

*Update*

Sorry this is several days late.

Chiyo is doing fine, just some nerve damage and no broken bones. She is happily healing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update.
Glad he is doing good.

Reti


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

please keep her!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Coolpigeon does have a point! Pigeons make wonderful housepets.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

we have 4 pet pigeons and they are a lot of fun.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good advice Coolpigeon! I would hate for her to miss out on all the fun.

Feather


----------

